# Anthony Bourdain



## jnovak7 (Feb 7, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has read "a Cook's Tour", I wanted to know if it is as good as Kitchen Confiedential or better. I loved Kitchen Confiedential, it was soooooo good.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It's, well ... different. But also sort of the same. Actually, we've talked about it in a couple of threads already, one started about a week ago, and another a bit older. Just scroll down and you'll find them. 

It's very much the in Bourdain's voice, so if you like his way of "talking," you'll love this one, too. But it's not the same sort of expose' as KC. What can I say? It's different. If you can watch the show on FoodTV, do. Then decide if you want to read the book.


----------

